# Sweet score yesterday



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Was returning the deck sander to HD rental, and snagged this beauty for $350. 

4.2 gpm, with just over 100 hrs..

http://i.imgur.com/UfsKB.jpg


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SL - I tried to PM you but your mailbox is full. Empty it out a bit would ya?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Done.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn - it looks you like you really scored there - how much are those machines new? 100 hours on good machines is nothing.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Was returning the deck sander to HD rental, and snagged this beauty for $350.
> 
> 4.2 gpm, with just over 100 hrs..
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UfsKB.jpg


Good deal :thumbup: Seems like the pump has a 7 year warranty.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Damn - it looks you like you really scored there - how much are those machines new? 100 hours on good machines is nothing.
> 
> Pat


I haven't checked but I am guessing $15-1800


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet price I was in the HD rental department last year and a machine like that had a price of 800 on it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Tommy- Cha Ching


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the same PW I got mine a few years back for $400.00 from there rental dep.


Nice score!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Landas are the Cadillac's of machines. Little expensive to fix but at that price, you cannot go wrong. I do have to ask though.. why would they sell that at such a ridiculously low rate with so few hours. That Landa can run 3000 hrs plus and probably retails in the $1800 range.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know Ken. I have purchased my last two airless sprayers from there as well. They were great deals and were airlessco which are also very durable machines that last a long time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So in keeping up with Sean I had to bump my thread as well. Put in a new packing kit on the landa pump, set me back $60. Guys at the repair shop told me when he checked it initially it was 4300 psi. I promptly turned it down...


:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> So in keeping up with Sean I had to bump my thread as well. Put in a new packing kit on the landa pump, set me back $60. Guys at the repair shop told me when he checked it initially it was 4300 psi. I promptly turned it down...
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


lol I have added nothing to my pump, but your thread is older than mine was. The only reason I bumped it was because I saw somebody ready it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> So in keeping up with Sean I had to bump my thread as well. Put in a new packing kit on the landa pump, set me back $60. Guys at the repair shop told me when he checked it initially it was 4300 psi. I promptly turned it down...
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


I thanked it. How embarrassing:blush:


----------

